# I asked total strangers to marry me!!



## ~AJ~ (Jan 23, 2008)

holy crap!! yesterday I was at trafalger square in london practicing asking for directions and there was this pretty girl on the steps. I went over to her and got down on one knee and said "mi lady, may i have your hand in marriage?"

she just laughed, so i quickly said "just kidding, my friend just dared me to do that" and ran for it

then I was walking to Covent Garden and I saw this lovely girl in a blue dress standing by the wall handing out some advertisements so I went to her and said "I've come here to look for a wife, will you marry me?" and she laughed and said shes already with someone and ran inside the shop.

then I kept walking and saw this spanish girl walking by , and just as she did, i turned and straight out said "will you marry me?!" and she smirked and said "no thanks"

hahaha

ive never done this before!! crazy stuff


----------



## heyubigrockstar (Jul 15, 2008)

that's great! it takes a lot of courage to do that.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

~AJ~ said:


> holy crap!! yesterday I was at trafalger square in london practicing asking for directions and there was this pretty girl on the steps. I went over to her and got down on one knee and said "mi lady, may i have your hand in marriage?"


 :lol


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

That is also a nice way to break the ice and meet new people.


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

Hahaha!  Nice work.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Kind of like shock therapy for SA.
Glad no one called the cops on you though!


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Wow, I can never do that, lol. Then again it's weird for a girl to approach that move.


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

Haha congrats  I would be flattered if someone came up and said that to me. Imagine if someone said yes hehe


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

That's hilarious, I'm sure they were amused! Nice job, man.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

:nw :nw :nw 

Ultimate respect.


----------



## I_am_me (Dec 12, 2006)

The girl in the blue dress was me, and I meant to say yes :yes LOL

That is great!!! I love it, good for you!!!


----------



## glennz20 (May 1, 2007)

I'm surprised they turned you down. Who can resist a Canadian?
OK, so they didn't so much turn you down as just laugh. Still, nice work, pal.


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

That is awesome dude :nw :nw :nw :nw 

respectable move indeed


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dude,

That is totally bold! What would happen if a girl took you up on that? :eek
:boogie :boogie :boogie for the effort anyway :lol.

...more importantly, how in the world did you get from California, to Alberta, to Great Britain???? Are you a world traveler?


----------



## NikkiVale (Feb 24, 2005)

Lol. That was so cute. :nw :nw Thats so good that you are getting bold and outgoing enough to do silly things like that.


----------



## AlekParker (Oct 31, 2006)

deadrun said:


> Wow, I can never do that, lol. Then again it's weird for a girl to approach that move.


sure you can! hehe look at this chick:

[youtube:2cwcx24d]



[/youtube:2cwcx24d]

i thought that was so cute! especially how some of the shy boys respond

oh and very bold AJ!!


----------



## jakejohnson007 (Jul 27, 2006)

Way to go brother!

Live life!


----------



## ~AJ~ (Jan 23, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> Dude,
> 
> That is totally bold! What would happen if a girl took you up on that? :eek
> :boogie :boogie :boogie for the effort anyway :lol.
> ...


yeah, lots of vacations this summer


----------



## sadguy (Aug 25, 2007)

Ha hahaha ha.

Good job.


----------

